# Cronjob Einrichtung geht nicht



## fruchtgummi (29. September 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

habe ein Problem mit der Einrichtung von Cronjobs. Ich möchte, dass der Computer mithilfe eines Cronjobs automatisch ein vorgeschriebenes Mail zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten schickt. Das Script ist recht einfach:


```
<?php mail("xxx@xxxx.de","Mail vom Cronjob","Das ist ein Test, mal schauen obs geht","From: fruchtgummi <info@xxx.de>"); ?>
```

Das Problem ist, dass das Script zwar geht - wenn ich die Seite aufrufe, kriege ich ein Mail geschickt. Aber mit dem Cronjob, dass klappt einfach nicht. Ich kriege einfach kein Mail zu der vorher eingestellten, vorgebenen Zeit in der Crontab.

Mein Provider sagt, ich muss den Pfad zum Script in der Crontab so angeben:
/svr/www/htdocs/user-x/html/script.php
(user-x steht für den Benutzernamen)

Und das Script habe ich auf CHMOD 777 gesetzt.

Über dem Mailscript (siehe oben) steht noch die Zeile:
#! /usr/bin/php -q

Kann das stimmen? Muss ich auf dem Server das Script vielleicht in cgi-bin speichern? Oder stimmt diese Zeile nicht?

Mit der Formatierung der Zahlen in der Crontab (Stunde, Minute, Tag etc.) habe ich mich auch schon beschäftigt, da habe ich keine Fehler gemacht.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Viele Grüße
fruchtgummi


----------



## vop (30. September 2005)

Ich würde als Befehl in die crontab eintragen

   /usr/bin/php -q  /svr/www/htdocs/user-x/html/script.php

 (wieder mit user-x ist Benutzername)

 dann sollte es m.E. auch ohne   #! /usr/bin/php -q im Mailscript klappen.

 vop


----------



## fruchtgummi (30. September 2005)

Hallo,
geht leider nicht. Es kommt kein Mail.
Ciao, fruchtgummi


----------



## deepthroat (30. September 2005)

Hi.


			
				fruchtgummi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und das Script habe ich auf CHMOD 777 gesetzt.


Ui, das ist aber ziemlich gefährlich - da hat ja jeder Schreibzugriff auf die Datei. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das cron sich da weigert sowas auszuführen. Versuch mal 755.

Und bist du dir denn sicher, das der Benutzer unter dem der Cron Job läuft auch auf das Verzeichnis  /svr/www/htdocs/user-x/html/ Zugriff hat?

Außerdem versendet Crontab selbst ja Mails mit der Ausgabe des Programms. Hast du denn eine solche Mail erhalten und was steht drin?


----------



## fruchtgummi (30. September 2005)

Hi,
an dem CHMOD777 lags nicht, bei 755 hat es auch nicht funktioniert.

Mit dem Zugriff muss ich mal meinen Provider fragen, aber der cronjob ist über Confixx einer Domain zugeordnet, da spiele ich auch das Script drauf.

Mails vom Crontab selbst habe ich leider nicht bekommen...

Viele Grüße
fruchtgummi


----------

